# Forum > News > Community Chat > Gaming Chat >  What other games do you play besides WoW?

## Bossman4

Just a simple question what do you play besides WoW. I play CoD2, some Battle Field 2. And i play FFXI on my 360.

----------


## janzi9

I would play Counterstrike: Sause.

----------


## Matt

Source is really fun.  :Big Grin:

----------


## janzi9

I like the game "Myself" its really good, great graphics!

----------


## Matt

It's too bad your such a horrible player.. I don't know if you'll ever get past level 1..

----------


## janzi9

I got to lvl 2 yesterday n00b! Your still stuck in the womb level!

----------


## Cypher

Eeewww, Source!! Source is full of noobs!! My first time EVER playin any form of CS was when I played Source at a friends place. I got 14:1 in Assault, on my first goddam go! Then I had a go at 1.6 and got pwned. Been playing 1.6 ever since. Source is too easy.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bossman4

Forgot about Source its great.

----------


## Matt

Planetside got a free trial going on.. thinking bout hitting that back up.. I used to play that back in the day.. was really fun. check it
www.planetside.com

----------


## janzi9

Eww! "trial" is just a file that takes up space on your Computer and kicks your bandwidth up the ass!

----------


## LightWave

I play CoD2,CS:S,Halo 1 and 2,Battlefeild2and the list goes on i use to play Starwars galaxies,City of heros/villans and alot fo other game but i stick to the ones im good at now

----------


## Cypher

> Eww! "trial" is just a file that takes up space on your Computer and kicks your bandwidth up the ass!


Thats why you crack software.  :Wink:  Oops, did I say that? Oh well, sue me.  :Big Grin:

----------


## LightWave

LOL theres nothing with cracking software i use to do it all the time with old games and all the stuff on my computer besides for some games i didnt pay for lol like my photoshop im not paying 300$ for sometihg i can get for free lol and getting your banwidth sucked lol if u have cable internet uncap your service but if u get cought lol have fun in jail and paying back like 2k for everymonth u had it uncaped

----------


## Cypher

I'm on a 256/64k line but my usage is unmetered, I have no speed capping. I can down about 30GB in a month and thats pretty decent so I'm happy.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dwarpy

Well, back to games we play. I rule Battlefield 2. Used to be cal-p for Counter-strike 1.6 (Source is too easy) I've played City of Heroes/Villans

I also rock out the flash games on the internet :P

----------


## Cypher

> Used to be cal-p for Counter-strike 1.6 (Source is too easy)


w00t! Someone who agrees with me.  :Big Grin: 

btw. Anyone here have Xfire??

----------


## Bossman4

Yeah i mainly played the original Counter Strike. Because Source was kind of to easy.

----------


## Dwarpy

> ...btw. Anyone here have Xfire??


I do, but no account at the moment, I'll tell you what it is when I get it up and running after I wipe my computer! I'm moving tomorrow! So I may be off a couple days too!

----------


## Bossman4

What is Xfire?

----------


## Dwarpy

> What is Xfire?


Basically, it is a program that allows you to talk to other people without minimizing your game (such as AIM, MSN, etc...) AND you can tell which game your xFire friends are playing, and in certain games, you can even tell what server (counter-strike, any steam game, really...) and what realm(WoW, obviously) your friends are playing on. It also keeps track of how long you play each game, and your friends times. It's quite fun!

----------


## Cush

Planetside rocks...I just finished playing it for WoW....
The free trial rocks too, it gives you unlimited play for a year (You can only get to Batte Rank 6 but its still fun)
The thing i like about that game is that you dont need to be good to get good weapons...You can try most things from the start.

*EDIT*
I also play ; 
Counter Strike: Source
CoD2
Various Half life 1 & 2 mods
Command and Conquer: Zero hour
Quake III
Heroes Of Might and Magic 3 & 5
My MMO history is long :P
This is how it started.

I got Star Wars Galaxies and Planetside at the same time.
I couldnt get into Planetside the first time so I quit.
I decided to quit SWG for WoW before the combat update ruined it.
Not so long ago I got bored of WoW and cancelled it for RF Online (Booooooooring as hell) So I quit that and went back to Star Wars Galaxies. That was extremely boring because all the servers were deserted so I went back to WoW...Got bored of WoW and went to Planetside, Then planetside to City Of Villains for a day, then back to Planetside. Then I recently came back to WoW

----------


## KuRIoS

hehe cush, gamejumper :P
Counter-strike a bit, when i feel like aimbotting
fifa world cup 06 when i feel like getting my arse kicked by my bro  :Frown: 
at all other times wow.

----------


## Ced

i play BF2 besides WoW.. but not really much.. i play a bit Unreal Tournamt 2004 too.. and some CS:S.. but i get bothered of FPS much faster then wow :P

----------


## Bossman4

Yeah BF2is fun.

----------


## Relz

well the only game i play for PC is WoW but i used to play PSO(phantasy star online, prequal to PSU). for xbox 360 i play ghost recon advanced warfighter and i sometimes play the arcade games like Uno! and Marble Blast.

----------


## renob

That would be Counter-Strike: Source and 1.6... sometimes Half-Life 2

----------


## firehwk

i play halo (pc), Halo 2, bf:2 (xbox), i have ut2004 but it isn't installed, and i used to play pso (pc, gc, and xbox versions) before i found wow

----------


## eom[dark_lord]

I play Source, HL2 Deathmatch, FFXII, and starcraft, used to play diablo 2 before i started hexing my charater all up and made him look like that angel that in the end sacrifices himself lol.

----------


## What?

I don't play many games at all. (WHOA, What did he say? He said NO GAMES! Is he crazy?) I havent started playing WoW yet, and I don't intend to play it often due to more important things in life (I'd rather work out, go run a couple miles or talk on the phone). Most of my friends that do play games are lazy, weak, and don't do crap. I'm not saying that any of YOU are like that, but it is nice to oust games out for a while and actually get to know what the heck the world is really like for a while.

Don't you agree?

But, cortadicting what I just said, I do like playing games like Castlevania, Age of Empires, Counter Strike, and other games similar to those.

PS: Sorry about the edit. I can't just stick with one thing as it is.

----------


## Krazzee

Halo rocks you all/

----------


## Simy

W00t? CS? No way! What? Halo? What CoD2? No way!... Mario FTW  :Wink:

----------


## Tenche

O god im not typeing them all lol 200+ mac 
a few for PC
F.E.A.R .
Pirates!
Half-Life 2
COunter STrike
Oblivion
TBFME 2 LOTR
Renegade
Lineage II
Soldier elite

----------


## Ced

mm.. thrown away BF2.. and installed UT2004, cool game  :Smile:  
i am at the final ladder soon  :Smile:  i think in 2 days  :Stick Out Tongue:  i play it like 1 hr a day  :Stick Out Tongue:  and wow.. lets not talk about that  :Stick Out Tongue: 

just see my xfire  :Stick Out Tongue:  http://www.xfire.com/profile/proflax /// 500 hrs of WoW  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## blomstervand

i play CoH, WoW, GW, FF11, all on PC

----------


## Synacal

WoW,Eq2,CSS

----------


## Bloodguard

WoW,WoW,WoW .. Or did i forget to mention WoW?Then Titan Quest , Splinter cell 3 ,Ninja Gaiden .. And Silkroad and GW sometimes..

----------


## tiana

im hooked on wow so its just wow, wow , wow for me

----------


## KilJaeden

Let's see.

Counter-Strike: Source (I hate 1.6)
World of Warcraft
Battle for Middle-Earth 2 (PC)
F.E.A.R Combat (Free one)
And when it comes out Battlefield 2142.
I love gaming.

----------


## quickfingers

Ultima Online.

Counter-strike: Source.

----------


## Negue2

WoW,WoW Private Server, WoW PTR, WoW Trial, Oblivion WHIT CHEATS thats the funnyst hehe




> Ofcourse, GuildWars...AND WOW!


GW, Sucks... Iplay´d it first time home at my friend (Alex2630) its the most borring game at ever... :Cool:

----------


## Datonking

Ummmm SC-BW....Super smash bros. melee! lmao....uhhhhh...uhhhh...WoW when im not ban....And playing on my uncles WoWTBC GM account  :Big Grin:

----------


## Woof

i used to play WC3 allot on battle.net.. still do from time to time, mostly the custom map games (i love a good tower defense or hero arena)
lately i've been playing allot of guild wars and beta testing TCOS (the cronicles of spellborn) its a great new MMO built with the unreal engine. Pretty intense graphics and interesting new combat system

----------


## Henry

besides world of warcraft, i have played many games
morrowind, halo 1 and 2, and all the dooms, mostly, but also played games like red faction and some other random games
oh and final fantasy 7 which is the greatest game ever
but besides that, i play guitar and lift weights.....
i also do wrestling

----------


## amrican93

Oblivion, Halo2, FlyFF, CS.
I can't play more than WoW and that since i have my karate training 4times a week.  :Wink:

----------


## rudez

haha amrican i wouldnt think your the type to do karate!

----------


## Alkhara Majere

Warcraft
Warcraft 2
Warcraft 3
Warcraft 3 Expansion

Then I read Warcraft books, then write articles on WoWwiki. Then, when I get bored of that, I write more of my book (based in Warcraft). All this is done between Endgame raids...in World of Warcraft.


I kid you not.

----------


## Relz

lmao, you are made of pure win.

----------


## Alkhara Majere

Pure win....does that mean, from now on, FTW becomes FTA? 'For the Alk'?
I think I needs sleeps now..wait...naw...sleep....Warcraft...Nozdormu the Timeless...chosen by the titans...it took great persuasion for the Night Elves to....

sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep.....

I also play Halo2 on X-box live, once in a blue moon. :EEK!:

----------


## omgwhokillme

I play all the warcraft games, Oblivion, The Movies, More Warcraft(on battle.net), GTA(any gta thats out) and some ps2. Games that I hack are SA, MS, GB.
actually, more games than i can list =/

----------


## Alkhara Majere

Im also going to be trying to get back to my Shadowbane roots...but I have heard its dead...

----------


## omgwhokillme

I suck at battle.net, I'm not very good against other players. I usually take the defensive.
whats your name for frozen throne online?

----------


## Alkhara Majere

Online? Its Alkhara. But Im not on battlenet atm  :Frown:

----------


## tyman2006

Used to play moparscape/runescape
used to play HL2:S
used to play Insaniquarium
used to play heavy weapon
used to play HRGTG


I now play WoW... lol...

i am the master of game knowledge!!! worship me!!! WORSHIP ME!!!

----------


## Glynbeard

FPS ftw :P anything with a gun in my hand Battlefield, Day of Defeat, CS (and no that doesnt mean Cryptstalker :P), Medal of Honour, i think u get the idea...

----------


## Mazgra

CS:S, Fable, Justice League Heros, Ultimate Alliance, a few more

----------


## tyman2006

Fable, Okami (i like this more then WoW), uhhh... zoo tycoon, WX widgets, maelstrom...

*I PLAYED THE MOST GAMES!!!*

----------


## laineter

me i played resident evil, f1 race and silent hill in ps. do you guys like the games in ps?

----------


## Clocky

Well, when I was younger, I played Toontown(it's a Disney game, I think it is really stupid now) Then I started playing WoW, after my month was up, I stopped for a couple weeks, then went back for a couple months. Then I played FFXI for a couple months, and now i'm back to WoW.....

----------


## laineter

hey clocky, whats up? what character di you use in wow? coz i just want to start playing that rpg games but i don't have a background of it and don't know what's the best character shud i use? can you pls help?? thanks..  :Smile:

----------


## IamAnoob

Sims 2, BF 2142 BF 2, FFXI AND.. My true love came to Company of Heroes, Two starwars battlefronts, and a come up A pair of cookies..

----------


## laineter

hey iamnoonb, so don't you have a character in wow? you don't want 2 try it?  :Smile:

----------


## IamAnoob

I've got a 24, my brother has the 60, the 50, and the 45.. and etcc, this is a WoW fourm obivously I play it.

----------


## Gnomaged

lol i play super marion and css other then wow.

Super Mario*

p.s if anyone know why nintendo added luigi to spoil the game tell me

----------


## Airisus

I play mainly games on my 360, like saints row online, gow etc

----------


## lonerider123

I play "Hello Kitty Island Adventures"!

----------


## Mentol

WoW & 1.6/1.5

----------


## tyman2006

they added luigi cause mario felt lonely and needed a brother,

PS. Super mario world is newer then super mario 3

----------


## laineter

well beside on wow i played counter strike and general. i love that game. by the way what level are in wow?  :Big Grin:

----------


## joshuawn

Well, I play:
CS 1.6,
Half-life,
EVE Online,
Ragnarok Online (private servers FTW?)
Halo 2,
Warcraft III, TFT,
Gunz Online,
Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy,
Guild Wars,
I DID play EverQuest...

and that's pretty much it.

----------


## elusivecorn

i play. Champions of norrath, guild wars, battlefield 1942, both the xpacks for that and the Desert combat mod, battlefield vietnam, guitar hero 1 and 2. call of duty 3(ps3), resistance fall of man(ps3), gears of war, elder scrolls: oblivion(360), halo 2, fable: TLC, starwars battlefront 2, impossible creatures, runescape, empire earth, rise of nations, mario kart, the medal of honor games, call of duty 1 & 2 (pc), unreal tournament 2004, diablo 2, warcraft 3, amped 2, full spectrum warrior: ten hammers, conflict desertstorm 2, conflict vietnam, conflict global terror, the untold legends games (psp/ps3), baldurs gate, whacked, a bunch of n64 games, starcraft, splashdown, ghost recon, ghost recon 2, ghost recon advanced war fighter, and alot of other games, i dont realy play them all like for tons of hours every day, i just like to keep a wide variety, i dont realy even play WoW much anymore so i actualy have time for other games lol.

----------


## laineter

well aside from wow i play counter strike, general, gunbound and lots more. i really love online games and non-online games.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pixo

- WoW
- Warcraft Strategy games
- Red alert 1, 2
- Tiberian Sun
- Zelda the ocarina of time
- GunZ Online
- Call of duty 1 & 2
- GTA San andreas, & 2 others

Still playing lots of more of games, can't get the name.

----------


## idusy-org

I can't really sum up what I play persay, so I'll give you my at-home plan over the span of 1 week (Results may vary on weekends)

50% of the day watching TV
25% of the day on MMOwned
15% of the day playing WoW
2.5% playing Halo (For ecks bocks)
2.5% playing Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
2.5% eating/drinking/using rest facilities
2.5% ect

You don't want to know what the ect is.

----------


## laineter

well beside on wow i play counter strike, general, mu and ps games.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Grelkamah

I Play:
-FFXI
T.T I am a Chinese Farmer in that Game. T.T

----------


## X-Gogeta

Speed running Zelda : TP. Just finished my second speed run, 15 hours and 37 minutes. Not bad, eh ?

----------


## Detzett40

Hmmm... well I used to play Socom 1, 2, 3, combined assualt untill i started playing WoW. I still play GTA: SA, guitar hero 1 and 2, madden, nhl 07.

----------


## stwalllok

Tribes : Vengence!!

----------


## nerdywow

i play war 3, battle for middle earth and thats about it... on ps2 i play fifa and pro evo

----------


## HaSh

> Eeewww, Source!! Source is full of noobs!! My first time EVER playin any form of CS was when I played Source at a friends place. I got 14:1 in Assault, on my first goddam go! Then I had a go at 1.6 and got pwned. Been playing 1.6 ever since. Source is too easy.


I actually think source requires more skill, in 1.6, first time ive played I completely owned in 24 man calm clan server, and this was after i played CSS for 4 months

----------


## Saigon

CS:S, pwnscape (runescape well not really anymore), stickarena(i use mega hacks t piss noobs off), and Day of Defeat :Source.

----------


## NathanLovesLauren

I play flyff... it's a cool free mmo...... http://flyff.gpotato.com

----------


## EliMob441

Atm i also play DoW CoD and sorce im also getting back into maplestory which is really sad, :Frown:  EDIT: http://www.ijji.com/ I play almost all the games there (gunbound and gunster are fun)

----------


## Arle

I play:
AoE 1,2 & 3
Empire Earth 1 & 2
Rise of Nations gold
Star Wars KOTOR 1 & 2
CoD2 
Civ 3
Cold war
Act of war 
and thats all prety much...

----------


## Adrenalin3

I play dawn of war:dark crusade it pwns i like going online and pwning noobs

----------


## Dico

Besides WoW I play Counter Strike 1.6, Condition Zero and Dark Messiah ..

Love FPS games :P

----------


## Flying Piggy

Well i like to play that game called " With Myself " , but i only play it when my girlfriend isnt arround .

Im sure a lot of you know that game , if not then ur lying : )

----------


## Glynbeard

> Well i like to play that game called " With Myself " , but i only play it when my girlfriend isnt arround .
> 
> Im sur a lot of you know that game , if not then ur lying : )



that is just wrong... lolzz

----------


## gamer_gurl_23

FEAR ONLINE!! It rocks!!

just putting in my two cents..... :Big Grin:

----------


## Relz

FFXI
choking the chicken
and no wow.

----------


## idusy-org

> choking the chicken


Yea, I hear that games addicting.... Haven't played much lately though...

----------


## Relz

I wanna try multiplayer, but theres no wimenz around that are "gamers"....lmao

----------


## rudez

hmm any1 here ever played fable, on pc or xbox, ITS SOOOO GUD
i went evil  :Stick Out Tongue: 
i might play again as a magic caster and go good
i also sumtimes play starwars battlefront 2, need4speef underground2, gta SA, nd watever else lol

----------


## EliMob441

> hmm any1 here ever played fable, on pc or xbox, ITS SOOOO GUD
> i went evil 
> i might play again as a magic caster and go good
> i also sumtimes play starwars battlefront 2, need4speef underground2, gta SA, nd watever else lol


zomg i love fable it was to short :-/ I went evil and I had no hair and horns lol:yuck:

----------


## rudez

haha yea same i was like pale as f*ck and i had huge horns nd red glowing eyes nd shizz, twas soo cool, yet too short  :Frown:

----------


## kelat

DUDE! i freaking loved fable. such a great game. played it on xbox. but like fool said, it was way too short. but still a great game. 

i also play CS 1.6, some GTA, call of duty, w.e i can find, Oblivion. But by far one of my most favorite games ever is Morrowind. Such a great game, far better than Oblivion imo. Oblivion just kind of ruined it for me; it told you where to go, there were only like so many cities, idn. and i hated how there was the invisible wall that was just like "Go Back." siiigh...damn now i wanna play Morrowind really badly >_< yea and oblivion was kind of too easy. im done  :Stick Out Tongue: 

and yea did anyone ever play SimCity? that game was amazing. cant wait for Spore to come out also ^_^

----------


## Dajoker

an ylike xbox 360 game like saints row, halo 2, and gears of war

----------


## Master Sgt

i play CoD2 and Guitar Hero 2

----------


## Innit

Diablo 2: Lord of Destruction <3

6 1/2 years of knowledge in this time capsule.

----------


## lackie2k4

ive been playing lineage 2 for awhile the graphics are better but the gameplay doenst come close to wow

ermmm ive also been playing Gunz online, its a fun action online shooter, gets abit boring after a few hours gaming. Fun to hack though  :Wink:

----------


## Aevinandis

I play Counter Strike, WoW, Gettin Myself banned on Runescape( I like this) And Halo

----------


## ShadowThief

Well besides WoW. I play Diablo II occasionally, Gunz (Although so rarely it's not even funny), and the N64 Emualtor =D Zelda ftw.

----------


## lag

Since WoW not much else as I'm a workaholic. But on occassion, Quake 1 and Counter-Strike (Original). I would play Roller Coaster Tycoon 2 if my computer would stop crashing on load  :Frown: 

Quit Diablo II to play WoW.

Longest game I'd ever played religiously was Ultima Online. Quit when Trammel came out.

----------


## AMCKINN0724

> I got to lvl 2 yesterday n00b! Your still stuck in the womb level!


wow he went there lmao but i play diablo 2 and oblivion

----------


## bluesword

i play a lot of games:

RE4 finaly beat it lol 
garry's mod
sc:s
twilight princes
shadow of the colosis
most of these games i realy don't play because i'm playing WoW

----------


## jimbo300

i play warcraft 3 battle field 2 halo 1 and 2 gears of war and bfme2

----------


## Xestrikers

OBLIVION! Greatest game ever created next to WoW.

----------


## Pit0fDanger

Diablo 2 LoD is pretty fun but graphics arent that great

----------


## Whacky

When I'm not playing wow (which is forever now, cancelled my account in march) I play UT:2004, CS:S, and Asheron's Call (best BALANCED pvp and pve game out there, don't complain about the graphics, I don't play games for graphics)

----------


## Xepher

I play mmowned  :Wink:  lolz

----------


## MaXe

EvE Online :P

----------


## Nugma

> EvE Online :P


That is SO you Maxe :P
WC and CS here :P

----------


## lag

> I play mmowned  lolz



zOmGz h0W do I GeT ON YUOR SWEVER??!?!!?!? Y NO WRK?!?!!?!?

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Nugma

> zOmGz h0W do I GeT ON YUOR SWEVER??!?!!?!? Y NO WRK?!?!!?!?


ONOES

----------


## wiredguy8333

I play Age of Empires III and Call of Duty 2. I also have the demos for UT:2004 and Halo.

----------


## Medica

Starcraft, GW, CounterStrike 1.6, some wow

----------


## Fuzz

WAy to gravedig.

----------


## sineater213

just brought my shovel to

----------


## derangedtaco

i play lots of bf2

----------


## Captain Planet

> I got to lvl 2 yesterday n00b! Your still stuck in the womb level!



haha your all noobs if your under lv10

jeez

----------


## aflacattack

i play GR advanced warfighter, Winning eleven 9, GT4, NFS most wanted...
uhm kitten cannon, hattrick.org, umm i cant think, i play soccer, is that a game?

----------


## 2dgreengiant

zombie outbreak ftw d00d

----------


## Rohi

Nanaca crash, and my xbox ^^

----------


## jappaex

ACE COMBAT FTW!!!! also i _want_ to play Warhammer online :P

also play racing games such as gran turismo

and other games like dead rising (zombie killing ftw lol) and first person shooters such as fear. half life 2

you cant forget about RTS's and RPG's: oblivion (and others of course(although oblivions is 11/10 for awesomeness)) and RTS's such as supreme commander and i hope to be playing spore soon 


so in short i pretty much play everything  :Big Grin: !



edit: ffs forgot to mention grand theft auto :P

----------


## electry

I play somtimes Counterstrike source and Unreal tournament 2004

----------


## Nimaasuss

Lord of the Rings: Online
The Sims
Lord of the Rings: Battle for Middle Earth 2
The Elder Scrolls: Oblivion
Halo 1 & 2
Knights of the Old Republic 1+2 (1 pwns all)
Grand Theft Auto 3+
Darkwatch
Jade Empire
Maple Story (When I'm REALLY bored. My characters name is *Alclarity**.* I used to play ALOT.)
Gauntlet: Seven Sorrows

Thats about all I can remember.

----------


## Leignine

Counter Strike......thats it, PM Me if you play it too!

----------


## general_salsa

HALO!! HALO CE!!! OLDZ STARCRAFT BW and W3 TFT, sims, Fear

----------


## shadowfox47

C&C3 : kane edition (for teh brotherhood)
GTA (any, my apsolute fav is GTA3)
City of Heroes / Villains (mastermind lol)
Guild Wars (Very little, only have 2x 20 chars)
CS 1.5 

ect...

----------


## kesden

counterstrike

----------


## alexreed

haha! I play CS Source, BF 2 (The best pilot you ever saw) I can own ppl in helicopters and own even more in Planes. I usually place Desert combat around my friends house and i pwn in the planes too. Aside from that, Maplestory (I bot accounts then sell them) and i cant wait for Spore to be released!

----------


## The_Zealot

wo0t!
-Warcraft 3 (Frozen Throne only)
-Great fun of the all Zelda games! :O
-Do private servers count? :P

----------


## Sacrifice

CS:S just great game with hacks/no hacks

----------


## original~GANK~staz

CS:S, WC 3, WarRock, strip poker, pong, i also play undress flying piggy on newgrounds

----------


## lilium

silent hill <3

----------


## hallerz

CS:Source (im pretty shit so its good for me)
Barbie Adventure (yes that was a joke.....gz)
Elder Scrolls: Oblivion FTW!!

----------


## hallerz

> haha! I play CS Source, BF 2 (The best pilot you ever saw) I can own ppl in helicopters and own even more in Planes. I usually place Desert combat around my friends house and i pwn in the planes too. Aside from that, Maplestory (I bot accounts then sell them) and i cant wait for Spore to be released!



!?!?!? YES!!!! it seems we are the only 2 ppl who r excited for sporeto be released!!!!!!


gonna make a master race of wookies with laser cannons on their heads!!

----------


## Matt

just started playing need for speed carbon.. sooo much fun  :Big Grin:

----------


## EliMob441

> just started playing need for speed carbon.. sooo much fun


i love nfs!!! I just like riding from the cops

----------


## Shady772

Warcraft 3: TFT ((DOTA)) ;]

----------


## Gugiman

pew pew..
i play Counter Strike: Source because I suck at playing, and it's easy :P
flash games on that thing they call the world wide internet?

and then i play Visual Basic and Csharp! <3 (programming software)

----------


## sabbathitman

i play Wow/L2/Eve Online/Anarcy/Secondhand/tales of Namar(Mod ther Baby  :Big Grin: )and CSS

----------


## Demonkunga

LAST POST WAS 08-06-2007
Nice necro.................  :Mad:

----------

